# Restocking some buckboard and Canadian bacon



## jcam222 (Nov 13, 2019)

Started a batch of buckboard and Canadian bacon about 2 weeks ago. As always I used Pops brine with a substitution of Swerve Brown for the brown sugar. Got it smoked on Saturday with a mix of oak and cherry.  Finally got around to slicing and packing yesterday. Here are a few pics

Yielded around 14 lbs. from 20 lbs of boneless butt.






Smaller loin for some Canadian bacon. I mostly do this for family that loves it. I prefer the buckboard.






Had to get some out to fry and try lol







About a lbs. cooked up. Think I will have a nibble now and bacon on a burger later.







thanks for looking!


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 13, 2019)

Looks great! I have never done buckboard bacon.  I need tongive it a try! I can not ever find fresh belly to do bacon with unless i make a decent drive. I can buy butts all day long for cheap. How are you trimming the butts? Just split them through the middle and keep the fat cap side for the bacon?


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 13, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> Looks great! I have never done buckboard bacon.  I need tongive it a try! I can not ever find fresh belly to do bacon with unless i make a decent drive. I can buy butts all day long for cheap. How are you trimming the butts? Just split them through the middle and keep the fat cap side for the bacon?


I split them and use both sides. Some is just leaner that way. I also trim the fat cap some depending how thick it is. It doesn’t crisp up quite like belly but the flavors great. Kind of a hybrid of bacon and ham. If you slice it thinner it will crisp up a bit better.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 13, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> I split them and use both sides. Some is just leaner that way. I also trim the fat cap some depending how thick it is.


Awesome! How much salt are you using with pops brine? And do you soak after the cure ? Sorry for all the questions i just really want to give this try.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 13, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> Awesome! How much salt are you using with pops brine? And do you soak after the cure ? Sorry for all the questions i just really want to give this try.


I use one cup of coarse salt. I do soak after cure and test fry. If too salty I’ll do it again. Usually it’s not very salty. Before you slice it all I’d try a few thicknesses, cook them and then decide.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 13, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> I split them and use both sides. Some is just leaner that way. I also trim the fat cap some depending how thick it is.


Awesome! How much salt are you using with pops brine? And do you soak after the cure ? Sorry for all the questions i just really want to give this try


jcam222 said:


> I use one cup of coarse salt. I do soak after cure and test fry. If too salty I’ll do it again. Usually it’s not very salty. Before you slice it all I’d try a few thicknesses, cook them and then decide.


Thanks! I guess i need to go pick up a few butts now. Lol! Yours looks fantastic!  Nice job on it!


----------



## Murray (Nov 13, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> Looks great! I have never done buckboard bacon.  I need tongive it a try! I can not ever find fresh belly to do bacon with unless i make a decent drive. I can buy butts all day long for cheap. How are you trimming the butts? Just split them through the middle and keep the fat cap side for the bacon?



I did 3 batches of BBB to learn the process and determine what we liked.  We got a bunch butts cheap figuring if I screw up not a big  financial loss.  It gave me the confidence to move on to the more expensive belly.  Lots of good information on this forum.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 13, 2019)

Murray said:


> I did 3 batches of BBB to learn the process and determine what we liked.  We got a bunch butts cheap figuring if I screw up not a big  financial loss.  It gave me the confidence to move on to the more expensive belly.  Lots of good information on this forum.


Thats a smart move for sure. Ive done a lot of belly's and your right they are expensive.  We butcher hogs every year so thats typically where i get belly from . But when we are out of bacon before that time of year i have a hard time finding it. And when i do it cost about half of what i can buy a whole hog for! Lol. Thats why im so intrested in trying out the buckboard . Way cheaper and looks like it makes great bacon!


----------



## Murray (Nov 13, 2019)

It does make excellent bacon, less fat so it’s healthy!


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 13, 2019)

Murray said:


> It does make excellent bacon, less fat so it’s healthy!


Honestly with the pictures 

 jcam222
  put up of it fried up and ready to eat all i can think about right now is how good the buckboard bacon would be as a staked high BLT sandwich!  Healthy or not i would be all over one of those right about now! lol!


----------



## xray (Nov 14, 2019)

Beautiful buckboard bacon jcam, especially the ones with pepper on them. They’re calling my name! 

Like!


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 14, 2019)

Jcam , great work on the bacon !


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 14, 2019)

Good looking bacon!
Looks like your set for a while!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 14, 2019)

Great job I do mostly Canadian bacon because of the lean meat.

Warren


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 14, 2019)

That's a fine piece of work there Jcam,  great looking CB and BBB! Like. RAY


----------



## disco (Nov 14, 2019)

Beautiful bacon, Bro!


----------



## zwiller (Nov 14, 2019)

LOOKS AWESOME.  What was your smoke routine?  I'd have to check my notes but I did like 10hrs and was no where enough for me.  I think I will try 2 12hrs for 24 on next run.  



 Sowsage
 Not sure if Kroger near you but they are advertising butts at $.99/lb this week here.  To me , the key for BBB is to dry it in the fridge a bit before and after the smoke.  That being said, I am one of the weird guys that prefer ham or CB over bacon.  

BTW Go Browns!


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 14, 2019)

zwiller said:


> LOOKS AWESOME.  What was your smoke routine?  I'd have to check my notes but I did like 10hrs and was no where enough for me.  I think I will try 2 12hrs for 24 on next run.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks 

 zwiller
  ill check out the kroger ad thats a heck of a deal!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 16, 2019)

Thanks for the like jcam222 it is appreciated.

Warren


----------

